# Hashi's question about weird symptoms



## summeryy08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I've had hypothyroidism since I was 20 and am now 27. For about 2 years I felt great taking a combo of levothyroxine 150 mcg and cytomel 10mg. Last yr, my endo lowered my levo a bit to 137, even though my labs were within normal ranges. About a month or 2 after that, I started getting really flushed on my chest, neck and face. It would last for about 20-30 min and I haven't found a trigger. It just happens. I was always pretty hot and then would suddenly get cold. I would have a lot of energy at times and then tired other times. I had a hard time sleeping and in general just felt awful. I went to my doc to make sure I hadn't switched to hyper- and the labs showed that I hadn't. 3 months and 4 doctors visits later, she was trying to give me anxiety meds, which I declined-I don't feel anxious. This was in Oct. I felt like I was switching back and forth between Hyper and Hypo but my dr. said that wasn't possible... Have any of you ever switched back and forth like that? And was the cause from Hashi's or something else?

Then in Nov. I started to hear a slight clicking/popping noise (difficult to describe) in my throat when I swallowed. A few wks after that my voice started to get pretty hoarse. At first I thought I was getting sick but I never did. This continued for about 3 months and then one day I was washing my neck and felt a lump to the left of my adam's apple. It's small and hardly palpable but it's there. I made an appt with my dr. to get an US because I hadn't had one in 7 yrs. They told me it was normal but I got a copy of the report and it says that my thyroid is diffusely heterogeneous w/ no discrete nodules. Also, it said that I have thyroiditis which could be autoimmune or viral. No further workup was done. Should it have been? I know my endo did labs like 5-6 yrs ago that showed Hashi's antibodies but what would be done if it was viral?

Lately, I feel a little better but I feel like this lump is getting a little bigger and it almost feels like something is in my throat when I swallow. I'm just worried something is being missed. My endo didn't seem worried about it when I mentioned it in Jan and didn't even order an US... so that's when I went to my fam dr. I can see an ENT but I don't know if that's really the right thing to do...

Do any of you feel like you swing back and forth... if so, how are you treated? Anyone else feel like there's something in your throat when you swallow or feel a lump on your throat but have a normal US? Did you have anything else done?

Also, the US tech that did my US said that maybe I was just feeling my thyroid gland. Are you supposed to be able to feel it? I didn't think you were, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board. If I were making the decision, I would see the ENT. Ultra-sounds don't pick up everything. Also, you need some current antibodies' tests; specifically the Thryoglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab.

Info above.

And to address your concern; yes....................many of us have flitted back and forth for years.


----------

